# Smoker for Sale



## cptdingo (Mar 3, 2020)

So i found out last week that i am stage 3 cancer. My doctor has told me to stay away from smoked and grilled meat. I just built this smoker last summer.  Anyone interested in a smoker?? It will fit 80 regular hamburger patties in the front and there is a box on the back. This one is copied from Shirleys smokers that i found online. Made from 2    5 x 10 sheets of 1/4 plate. The trailer i built has a 3500 axle underneath.  I am into this build in materials alone about 3500.00 dollars, not counting my time. It has only had apple wood in the firebox. I will also give a generous amount of applewood with the sale. I live in Vernal Utah, 84078. if you are interested please text me. i will not go below 3000.00 for this.  435-828-0744


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 3, 2020)

Very sorry to hear of your diagnosis.

Very nice rig. Someone will all over this.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 3, 2020)

Prayers sent, somebody will be by to buy it soon, very nice smoker, cancer runs in my family pretty bad, I will keep you in my prayers and so want a cure , some day soon I hope


----------



## cptdingo (Mar 3, 2020)

thanks. i am not worried because i know i can beat this.


----------



## negolien (Mar 4, 2020)

2 time survivor here. Testicular and Metastatic Testicular... Best wishes and lotsa prayers going your way.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear your diagnosis, but in this day & age cancer is definitely curable, so prayers sent & don't be too quick to get rid of that smoker.
Al


----------



## cptdingo (Mar 4, 2020)

I have a good outlook. thanks everyone for the prayers.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Mar 5, 2020)

cptdingo said:


> I have a good outlook. thanks everyone for the prayers.


I'll pray for ya cpt d .


----------



## forktender (Mar 5, 2020)

Hang in there Capt Dingo, I wouldn't be so quick to sell and knowing me I'd most likely be eating more good bbq. 

Get better brother.


----------

